# BMW announces October price increase for many BMW models



## rsaavedra2015 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

rsaavedra2015 said:


> View attachment 467296
> 
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Welcome to Bimmerfest. What is your question?

Tim


----------

